

How Hacker News Posts Behave - simonhughes22
http://dadaviz.com/i/657?imm_mid=0c13c2&cmp=em-strata-na-na-newsltr_20140813_elist_test_format

======
duiker101
the visualization is nice but the website gave me a headache. I keep my
browser relatively small so when I pressed play the visualization wasn't fully
in the window, so I scrolled down to centre it but the website decided I
wanted to see the next visualization and moved me there. Scrolling up again
took me to the previous one but unloaded again. This happened 3 times before I
understood that the only way I was going to see the data was by enlarging the
browser.

~~~
dyeje
I would like to second this frustration. The scrolling mechanic is very
unintuitive.

------
shaufler
Here's a direct link to the source:
[https://modeanalytics.com/benn/reports/029573ea73c3](https://modeanalytics.com/benn/reports/029573ea73c3)

It doesn't have the annoying scroll behavior of the dadaviz website, so you
can actually see the visualization. Perhaps the mods should change the
submission link to this.

------
Oculus
This website has horrible usability. Visualizations look amazing, but too bad
I wont be able to see them due to the un-usability of the site.

------
zhte415
An interesting display of how wobbling down the scroll wheel of a mouse loads
another partially loaded image of varying format on varying background colour
schemes.

------
chatmasta
I'm not usually the guy commenting on HN posts complaining about usability,
but man, that pissed me off.

First, I'm on mobile (iPhone 5).

I clicked the link knowing nothing except the headline, which sounded like the
title of the blogpost. So I got to the site and just saw what looked like the
title of another blog post. I was confused, thinking I must be looking at the
author's blog archives. So I scrolled down looking for the post.

At least, I thought I scrolled down. A more accurate term might be that I
violently dragged the screen down. I kept scrolling, looking for the post.
Well, it's not there. Okay, I must be looking at something else. I can't tell
what it is, and I'm on mobile, so whatever. I'll just to back to HN.

Oops! Can't go back to HN. Turns out every time I scrolled I went forward a
page. I had to press the back button six times to return to HN.

Awful.

------
ElliotH
It's not often things declared 'unusable' are actually 'unusable', but ye
gods. What on earth? Why would you map scroll behaviour to /that/?

------
simonhughes22
Pretty cool. The site's been described as the Youtube for Data Viz. Kind of
hyperbole, but I personally like the idea.

------
EGreg
Any actual insights as to the best time to post? LOL

